# Spasm



## Jessie M (Jul 4, 2018)

I've been raising 2 healthy orchids from L1 nymphs. They are now L6 (adult male) and L7 (sub-adult female). Two days ago my female consumed one superworm (I received them by mistake and didn't know what else to do with them). I was hesitant to put one in her habitat because it did seem just a bit too big for her but they've both been trusted to stop eating when they're full. She ate the whole thing, got VERY fat, but seemed just fine. This morning she started throwing up brown liquid with little-to-no scent but I wasn't worried too much and I've been giving proper care. I keep her and my male's habitats next to each other, and tonight when I was returning the male to his habitat the female went NUTS. She was spasming all over her entire habitat until he was put away and I moved hers to the floor. Do these 2 events seem related? What do you make of this?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 5, 2018)

I had that happen to a female B. mendica once. She died. I think it was poisoning from the prey. I would give her lots of honey and water, and no more superworms. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jessie M (Jul 5, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I had that happen to a female B. mendica once. She died. I think it was poisoning from the prey. I would give her lots of honey and water, and no more superworms.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Ah, thank you. Did your female also spasm or just vomit?


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jul 5, 2018)

She likely threw up because she ate too much in one sitting and it sounds like she was startled by the male or possibly something else. I don't think the two events are related but if either of these problems continue let us know. In the future if she vomits the brown liquid after eating again just offer her extra water from a straw, dropper or putting a couple droplets in front of her so she can replenish any fluids she lost.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 6, 2018)

My girl spasmed and vomited. Please let us know how she's doing!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 6, 2018)

Yeah, I would like to know how your mantis is doing.


----------



## Jessie M (Jul 6, 2018)

Back with an official update: She's recovery very well!!!

Last night she ate at least one fly, no vomit this morning.
This morning I fed her honey and extra water, dry-heaved but no vomit.
This afternoon she ate at least 5 flies, no vomit now tonight!

No spasms or strange behavior either. I can even put their habitats next to each other like normal. Each has a bug ladder that I face across from each other so they can never see each other from their habitats anyway. She was very active yesterday afternoon, as well, since it was her first time out after being cooped up for 2 days (I didn't want her vomiting on my things haha).

Thank you all for your help and interest. Elu is doing just fine now. I may even check back in after she molts to L8 in a few weeks!


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jul 6, 2018)

Jessie M said:


> This morning I fed her honey and extra water, dry-heaved but no vomit.


Did you give her straight honey? While some adult mantises can eat honey as-is, nymphs usually can't handle the stickiness of undiluted honey. It gets stuck in their mandibles and they will kind of lurch forward and may try wiping their mouth on whatever they are standing on. I can see how that could be interpreted as "dry-heaving" but I am pretty sure that is not what is going on here. When giving honey to a nymph you should dilute it with a small amount of water, just enough to take away the majority of the stickiness. Your orchid should have no trouble eating the honey once diluted. 

Glad to hear she is doing better and no longer vomiting or spasming.


----------



## Jessie M (Jul 7, 2018)

Predatorhousepet said:


> Did you give her straight honey? While some adult mantises can eat honey as-is, nymphs usually can't handle the stickiness of undiluted honey. It gets stuck in their mandibles and they will kind of lurch forward and may try wiping their mouth on whatever they are standing on. I can see how that could be interpreted as "dry-heaving" but I am pretty sure that is not what is going on here. When giving honey to a nymph you should dilute it with a small amount of water, just enough to take away the majority of the stickiness. Your orchid should have no trouble eating the honey once diluted.
> 
> Glad to hear she is doing better and no longer vomiting or spasming.


Thank you! She only accepted a bit of honey before pushing it away so it may have been her realizing she didn't want any and wiping her mouth like you said. She is L7 right now and only about 2 weeks from reaching her final molt so she's definitely not a nymph anymore, but I will keep the dilution in mind.

And as for your helpful comment before, it validated that the care I was already giving her was what's best! It really put me at ease. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 7, 2018)

Good to hear Elu is well again. And I hope she will be having a good molt.


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jul 7, 2018)

Glad to have helped! Even though your orchid is almost an adult she can still have trouble with the honey's stickiness, some fully grown adults even do. When they wipe their mouth on the ground like that it means the honey is getting stuck in their mandibles and they hate the way it feels, they will probably refuse to eat more until you dilute it a bit. Sometimes I will dilute honey a lot if they also need fluids but they don't want to drink plain water. It gets both honey and water in them at the same time.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 7, 2018)

Glad she is better! can you post a pic of her?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jessie M (Jul 7, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Glad she is better! can you post a pic of her?
> 
> - MantisGirl13











It's a really blurry pic but it's all I could do for now!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 8, 2018)

The links don't work sadly enough.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 8, 2018)

Yeah, I can't see anything.

- MantisGirl13


----------

